# Programmer une application cocoa avec Xcode



## Adriker (15 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous ! Il y a quelques mois, je suis passé sous mac. J'en rêvais et je l'ai fais ! 
Aujourd'hui, j'aimerais programmer sous mac. J'ai toujours programmé sur windows, avec visual studio express (visual basic.net). J'ai une grande expérience en visual basic, j'ai fais un peu de C++ et sur quelques languages comme le javascript, html, xhtml ... Aujourd'hui je n'arrive pas à trouver un tutorial pour utiliser xcode avec cocoa. 

Est ce que quelqu'un connaîtrait un tutorial présentant la programmation d'un simple application ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## ntx (15 Juin 2008)

1/ Fais une recherche, de nombreux sujets ont déjà été ouverts sur le forum à ce propos.
2/ Pour moi rien ne vaut "Cocoa par la pratique" pour commencer à comprendre Cocoa


----------



## Adriker (15 Juin 2008)

Ok. Je vais voir pour ce livre. Merci.


----------



## Eul Mulot (15 Juin 2008)

Un lien pour débuter avec Cocoa, XCode et IB :

 Tuto Cocoa, XCode, IB 

Cependant, j'ai aussi acheté le très bon lvire "Cocoa par la pratique" pour approfondir certains points. Mais la doc fournie par Apple ets vraiment top je trouve, n'hésite pas à les éditer sur papier pour t'en faire des bouquins consultables partout.


----------



## Adriker (15 Juin 2008)

Merci, si ce livre est si bien, je crois que je vais l'acheter. Merci pour la doc, mais ce qui m'a le plus aidé dans l'apprentissage du visual basic, ce sont les webcasts. C'est beaucoup plus facile à apprendre. Vous ne savez où je peux trouver des équivalents ??


----------



## tatouille (15 Juin 2008)

Adriker a dit:


> Merci, si ce livre est si bien, je crois que je vais l'acheter. Merci pour la doc, mais ce qui m'a le plus aidé dans l'apprentissage du visual basic, ce sont les webcasts. C'est beaucoup plus facile à apprendre. Vous ne savez où je peux trouver des équivalents ??



disons que le livre etait bien,

un bon bouquin qui n'existait pas alors mais apple a fait un gros effort

Cocoa Objective-C Language Guides

et c'est quoi une grande experience en visual basique 10 ans ou plus?


----------



## Adriker (15 Juin 2008)

Ah non, pas 10 ans mdr. Il y a 10 ans j'étais en maternelle lol
J'ai acheté le livre il y a un instant.


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Juin 2008)

Adriker a dit:


> Ah non, pas 10 ans mdr. Il y a 10 ans j'étais en maternelle lol
> J'ai acheté le livre il y a un instant.


à 14 ans tu penses vraiment pouvoir parler de "grande expérience" ? ^^ :rateau:


----------



## Adriker (16 Juin 2008)

Non pas du tout. Je voulais dire que c'était ma plus grande expérience dans l'univers de la programmation, par comparaison envers les autres langages.


----------



## cupertino (1 Juillet 2008)

Adriker a dit:


> Non pas du tout. Je voulais dire que c'était ma plus grande expérience dans l'univers de la programmation, par comparaison envers les autres langages.



Tu es dev enfin c'est ton job ? Ou tu es encore étudiant ?
car si tu te prends un abonnement ADC tu peux downloader des sessions soit de la WWDC, soit interne pour apprendre à utiliser et te perfectionner à Xcode. Dans tous les cas, le Mac est une, voir la, meilleure plateforme de developpement.

De plus tu as accès à toutes les betas dispos, c'est comme ça que j'ai eu Rhapsody, OS X beta, etc...


----------



## serialcbg (9 Mai 2010)

slt a tous


moi j'ai fait mon application sous xcode mais j'arrive pas a l'installer sur mon iphone directement car je veut testé ca avant de de le mettre sur l'app store j'ai mon certificat mais je sais pas comment le mettre dans xcode et que xcode détecte mon iphone ou ipod.

une aide svp


----------



## Nyx0uf (9 Mai 2010)

Tout est clairement expliqué sur le provisioning portal, y a même des vidéos.


----------



## serialcbg (9 Mai 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Tout est clairement expliqué sur le provisioning portal, y a même des vidéos.


 
des vidéos ???? je voie pas de vidéo moi. un ti lien ca serais sympa svp


----------



## Nyx0uf (10 Mai 2010)

...

T'as un compte developer iPhone ? Si oui tu vas sur le provisioning portal et là y a une section How To, dans laquelle tout est expliqué clairement, o, peut difficilement faire plus simple.


----------



## serialcbg (10 Mai 2010)

apparament j'ai réussi a l'instant ca marche mais je pense kil faut connecté le tel apres avoir lancé xcode et apres avoir ouvert le projet


----------



## davidsamain (30 Mai 2011)

Salut les gars,

en surfant sur le net j'ai vu un site qui sera bientôt ouvert apparemment.

il y a une intro et il est marqué qu'il sera ouvert vers la fin juin....

www.xcodetuto.be

On verra s'il est vraiment cool mais cela pouura peut-être répondre à vos attentes

A+


----------



## Rez2a (30 Mai 2011)

davidsamain a dit:


> Salut les gars,
> 
> en surfant sur le net j'ai vu un site qui sera bientôt ouvert apparemment.
> 
> ...



Ça c'est une putain de coincidence, l'admin du site a le même nom que celui indiqué dans ton pseudo, je ne doute pas que tu sois tombé sur ce site par hasard, "en surfant sur le net".


----------

